# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Вам скучно сидеть дома с детьми?

## Домик в деревне

У меня тут знакомая спросила. У нее пока детей нет и она боится, что соскучится от постоянного сидения дома, без работы и путешествий. Что когда дома, то не знает, чем ей заняться. И что ее другие знакомые с детьми говорят, что да, все изменилось, не как раньше, немного скучно, но в целом ничего, чего-то, ей кажется, про скучность бытия не договаривают. 
А как у вас?

----------


## polya

Ну если все время дома сидеть и никуда не ходить, то конечно скучно. Но ведь дети не отменяют привычную жизнь. Они просто входят в нее и подстраиваются очень хорошо - чем меньше они, тем проще - им еще все равно где и когда спать.
С более старшими еще больше плюсов) можно ходить по музеям, гостям, мероприятиям, интересным магазинам и местам и т.д. В походы, просто в лес, на речку, на санках...

Про путешествия по миру. Будь свободные финансы (и много), я бы вообще из поездок не вылезала. Моя подруга с мелким полмира объездили, теперь уже с 3-мя катаются.

Если есть желание - найдется тысячу возможностей... а нет - то с ребенком дома скучно, конечно.

----------


## IRISCHKA

мне кажется с детьми не соскучишься. Они такие забавные... И наличие детей не означает, что теперь нужно сидеть в заточении, жизнь продолжается... Наоборот жизнь, с появлением детки, становится более многогранной, яркой и интересной. Появляется новый смысл жизни, ощущение счастья, нежности и уверенности, что теперь можно горы свернуть. имхо

----------


## kiara

Забавная знакомая)))))) Еще нет детей, но уже боится))
Я думаю, тут вопрос не обстоятельств, а отношения к ним. Как в той притче - стакан либо наполовину полон, либо наполовину пуст)
Можно стать "рабом" этих обстоятельств и мужественно решать проблемы, кстати - многие видят в этом определенный смысл жизни. А можно радоваться каждому дню и благодарить Бога за то, что есть этот день и мы в нем есть и есть все эти детки и эта радость и это счастье. 
А могла же быть пустота....Свобода, путешествия...да много чего - жизнь огромна, но в итоге - пустота, ты один в холодной пустой постели в очередном шикарном номере посреди Парижа или на берегу в бунгало, или даже в обнимку с шикарным парнем/девушкой....Но внутри будет пусто.
Неееееееет. Спасибо, что я это понимаю и ни на что не променяю своё "сидение дома")))) Вот только дома мы не сидим)))Хотя - я бы не отказалась недельку-другую, нет, месяцок-другой посидеть только дома)

----------


## Амина

Мне на работе работать скучно было. А сидеть дома с детьми весело) И путешествовать с детьми тоже =)

----------


## yakudza

Я бы не сказала, что имея детей, ты можешь позволить себе все то, к чему раньше привыкла. Да, от чего-то нужно будет отказаться (ночные клубы, шумные компании, трудоголизм)),  что-то просто организовать по-другому (те же походы в гости или путешествия). Но! Взамен ты получаешь нечто несравномо большее!!! Кое-что настоящее. Самую искреннюю любовь, нежность. Открывешь в себе новые грани женственности, новый взгляд на себя, свою семью и мир в целом.
... звучит как пустые пафосные слова, но надо просто поверить, заранее понять это не возможно.

скучно бывает в декрете, когда ещё не родила, но уже и не работаешь. И ждешь. Но и это время можно провести вполне весело)))

----------


## kazangi

а мне скучно! с Васей. С Улькой не было и сейчас, когда она дома, то скучать некогда)) А Вася не требует такого внимания, долго на руках не может, начинает капризить, спускаю на пол - копается себе сидит, играет, то мячик кидает и ползает за ним, поулыбается мне и дальше по своим малышовым делам пополз)))  а мне скучно...  техника делает почти все по дому, я только убираюсь. Уборки мало, т.к. Уля за собой все сама прибирает, Вася мало беспорядка наводит, а папы дома не бывает почти. Погода много гулять не позволяет... Доучиться на консультанта по гв что ли...

----------


## Амина

Не ребенок - мечта! =) Доучись. Ирин, а то и порекомендовать некого, чтобы приехать-посмотреть...

----------


## kazangi

почему некого? а Лина? а Наталья Эдян?

----------


## Амина

Наталья давно не в Калуге, а до Лины обычно не дозвониться...

----------


## kazangi

про Наталью не знала, а до Лины вроде все дозваниваются, при желании...

----------


## Амина

Ну мне не раз жаловались, что не могут дозвониться. Не хочешь, не доучивайся))) Имхо, консультантов много не бывает =)

----------


## kazangi

много не бывает, ага... просто ко мне постоянно кто-нить обращается, пора бы официальный статус получить...

----------


## Jazz

> ...пора бы официальный статус получить...


Вот-вот! Да-да!

----------


## kazangi

рассматриваю варианты...))

----------


## Polixenia

> а мне скучно! с Васей. С Улькой не было и сейчас, когда она дома, то скучать некогда)) А Вася не требует такого внимания, долго на руках не может, начинает капризить, спускаю на пол - копается себе сидит, играет, то мячик кидает и ползает за ним, поулыбается мне и дальше по своим малышовым делам пополз)))  а мне скучно...  техника делает почти все по дому, я только убираюсь. Уборки мало, т.к. Уля за собой все сама прибирает, Вася мало беспорядка наводит, а папы дома не бывает почти. Погода много гулять не позволяет... Доучиться на консультанта по гв что ли...


Ирин, в твоей ситуации можно посоветовать следующее: 1. сломать на фиг всю бытовую технику, тогда жизнь точно разнообразнее станет. 2. Родить третьего малыша

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, я на оба пункта не готова)) Вася еще слишком мал, не хочется его лишать ли ограничивать в том, что ему сейчас нужно. И техника меня разбаловала, не смогу прям так отказаться))

----------


## Polixenia

Тогда можно предложить третий вариант Зови к себе гостей с малыми детьми почаще. После них и убрать будет что, и минуты, проведенные с Васей и Улей, будут восприниматься, как благодать)))

----------


## Polixenia

или можно найти работу через инет. Тоже вносит разнообразие...

----------


## Ёжик

kazangi, еще один вариант) Записать старшую на разные кружки и побольше))) и потом там же в родителький комитет самой)
Я завидую-ю-ю-ю, у меня упадок сил такой хорошенький сзади подкрался именно по этой причине. А НГ только начинается, еще не было утренников, еще не все открытые уроки просмотрены, концерты станцованы, подарки собраны)) И это только со старшим.

----------


## kazangi

старшая еще мала для кружков, она и от садика устает очень. А насчет работы... мне нравится эта идея))

----------


## Ёжик

Ну мы не ищем легких путей)) в сад не ходим, вместо этого сайгаком мама по городу скачет с двумя детьми)
Да и вообще могу себе кучку интересных занятий найти, мне времени как раз не хватает, эх.. и сил(

----------


## Веснушка

работать скучно, а с детьми не скучно)))))))))) неееееет! я с Гошаном отказалась в принципе только от театра. потому что поначалу я ему нужна по вечерам. а так все доступно - и выставки, и концерты, и кафе, да все! 
Иринка, не скучай, мы до вас все же доедем!!!!)))))))

----------

